# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  WIDOW 1 an allergique alimentaire à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* WIDOW
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269590509180
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Widow, petite noiraude née le 15/05/21, est arrivée avec ses 3 surs bleues à l'association, toutes avaient un fort coryza qui ne lui a laissé aucune séquelle. Widow a toujours été beaucoup plus petite et chétive que ses surs, elle a eu de nombreux examens. A l'apparition de plaques croûteuses et de zones dépilées, nous avons pratiqué de nombreux examens et il se trouve que Widow est allergique alimentaire. Elle a une alimentation spécifique qui doit être stricte, pas de question de vouloir en changer, c'est important pour sa santé. Un simple essai de changement de marque lui a déclenché une forte réaction au niveau d'un il. Widow est extrêmement sociable avec les autres chats, c'est un petit clown, toujours en mouvement et elle aime qu'on s'occupe d'elle ! Il lui faudra obligatoirement un autre chat sociable comme elle dans son futur logement, ou elle peut être adoptée avec un autre jeune chat de l'Association.

Pucée (250269590509180), vaccinée TCL, stérilisée, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
Visible à Beaumont le Roger (27170) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et placement de chats et*
*chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats


*

----------


## papillon60000

"Petit sourire matinal de Miss Widow, allergique alimentaire, qui est a l'adoption, sans succès ... 
Vous ne savez pas ce que vous loupez !!"

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

"Non c'est pas moi qui ai fais tomber l'agenda, c'est le vent !"
Widow est de retour a l'Association, elle est allergique alimentaire, elle ne doit donc rien manger d'autre que ses pâtées et croquettes hypoallergéniques qu'elle est les seules a tolérer. Widow faisait pipi dans sa famille, elle est de nouveau propre ici et l'était avant son départ, nous pensons très certainement que la présence d'un enfant assez remuant était la cause de son mal être. Nous lui recherchons activement une famille, a l'infirmerie nous sommes plus que complets ...
Qui pour ce tout petit gabarit, active, joueuse et très câline ?"

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

"Hier notre belle Widow a eu son rappel de vaccins annuels. Widow est un chaton de l'année dernière, la seule noire parmis des bleues, 4 filles, c'est là son premier handicap ... Elle a eu beaucoup de soucis de santé petite, et a finit par déclarer une allergie alimentaire, elle doit donc avoir une alimentation stricte, second handicap pour elle ...
En début d'année, elle est partie en essai en famille d'accueil, malheureusement elle était gênée par quelque chose (la petite fille en bas âge assez turbulante probablement), et a fait pipi absolument partout ... Malgré de nombreux essais et devant un mal être affiché clairement de sa part, elle est revenue au refuge ... Pour y rester puisque maintenant elle a l'étiquette "malpropre" sur le front ... Troisième handicap pour elle ...
Vous voyez, pour un chat a l'adoption, il ne suffit pas d'être handicapé physiquement pour être fortement pénalisé ... C'est dommage car Widow présente un certain nombre de qualités, elle est très sociable avec les chats, c'est un amour très câline, elle est expressive et intelligente. Malheureusement personne ne lui laisse sa chance car un chat adulte et noir, sous alimentation médicalisée, cela fraine d'emblée. De plus, si nous avons plusieurs chats malpropres de nature, Widow elle, porte cette étiquette a contre-coeur car ici par exemple elle est parfaitement propre et l'était avant de partir et nous pensons qu'ailleurs elle le sera, elle a simplement exprimé une situation qui ne lui convenait pas. Beaucoup d'entre vous dirons "Ah si je pouvais je la prendrais ..." pourtant personne ne le fera vraiment. Ce que nous attendons aujourd'hui c'est une famille qui franchira le pas pour cette petite minette rigolote et adorable, dans le but de la découvrir elle, en tant qu'individu et pas seulement ce qui ressort d'elle sur internet ou sur une photo, et pour la vie, la vraie.
Le contact UNIQUE (pas de MP, pas d'appels ..!) est : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com"

----------

